# Shipping to Argentina



## Nah3DS (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello… I want to buy a SuperCard DSTWO from ShopTemp. This flashcart is practically impossible to found where I live.
I would like to know if someone (from Argentina or Southamerica) has been able to buy from this dealer.
Advices and recommendations are welcome.. thanks!
(sorry for my atrocious engRish)


----------



## janeyuyi (Aug 7, 2010)

They will ship to your region,since they ship  worldwide.


----------



## gabe (Aug 12, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> I would like to know if someone (from Argentina or Southamerica) has been able to buy from this dealer.



I was going to buy an Acekard 2i and have it delivered here in Brazil, but the site doesn't offer the free shipping and they had some misconceptions about our customs here. I've sent an answers to the support, but haven't heard form them since.


----------



## janeyuyi (Aug 13, 2010)

gabe said:
			
		

> I was going to buy an Acekard 2i and have it delivered here in Brazil, but the site doesn't offer the free shipping and they had some misconceptions about our customs here. I've sent an answers to the support, but haven't heard form them since.


To all the orders to Brazil,you will need to provide a CPF code for shipping...


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 14, 2010)

gabe said:
			
		

> the site doesn't offer the free shipping
> I guess that the free shiping is only for US/Canada costumers
> 
> QUOTE(janeyuyi @ Aug 13 2010, 11:31 AM) To all the orders to Brazil,you will need to provide a CPF code for shipping...


CPF=Cadastro de Pessoas Físicas???


Here is another question: shoptemp send the package from usa or china??


----------



## Costello (Aug 14, 2010)

free shipping is offered in most parts of the world, but to some other places it's impossible to do.
of course "free shipping" is only free for the customer: for shoptemp, they must pay to send the parcel.
for north america, europe and some other places, that cost can be swallowed by the profit made on products ordered by the customer
for other countries, shipping costs are too expensive so they have to be reflected when the customer orders.

CPF is the tax number for brazilian citizens

shoptemp sends from hong-kong which is technically in china.


----------



## crisnmp (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm from Uruguay and I got an acekard a month ago, only way was DHL so it took 3 days to ship. The only problem was that the card was 12$ and shipping 30$, however if they shipped to my country without any problems then theres no issues with Argentina.


----------

